# Renaissance music



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Any lovers here? I think Renaissance music is intermediate between the heftiness for Medieval music and the general sound of Baroque, and not just because it's in between to two; your opinion(s)?


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Have you listened to any vocal Renaissance music from the likes of Dufay, Ockeghem, Josquin, Palestrina, de Lassus, Gesauldo, Byrd, Tallis? Just to name a few big ones.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I like all eras of music about the same, so I like Renaissance too


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Heinrich Finck Wer ich eyn falck / Invicto regi jubilo

Must be my 3rd or 4th time posting this, but I never get tired of turning people on to it.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Have you listened to any vocal Renaissance music from the likes of Dufay, Ockeghem, Josquin, Palestrina, de Lassus, Gesauldo, Byrd, Tallis? Just to name a few big ones.


Not yet; more information please?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Not yet; more information please?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Palestrina


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Not yet; more information please?


Sure.

Here are some popular examples:

Josquin des Prez- Missa Pange Lingua 





Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina- Missa Papae Marcelli 





Orlando de Lassus- Psalmi Poenitentialis 





Thomas Tallis- Spem in Alium 





This period, though often overlooked, is incredibly rich and worth discovering.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The gold standard for this type of music appreciation society thread is Ingélou's "For love of the Baroque..." which has had over 45,000 views, almost a thousand replies, and is on page 65 and counting...

Start with this - *"List of Renaissance Composers"*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Renaissance_composers

and work in chronological order...

The first composer listed is *Oswald von Wolkenstein* - (1376 or 1377 - August 2, 1445)

Write a brief introduction -

"He is one of the most important composers of the early German Renaissance.

There are three main topics of his work: travel, God and sex.

Oswald's poems are preserved in three manuscripts: 
MS A (Vienna), 42 songs completed in 1425, with an addition of another 66 poems from 1427 to 1436.
MS B (Innsbruck): 1432
MS C (Innsbruck-Trostburg): 1450, a copy of B."

Either provide a sample of the composer's work or ask the forum for examples -






Link to complete album - "Knightly Passions: The Songs of Oswald von Wolkenstein" - New London Consort






The second composer listed is *Leonel Power* - (1370 to 1385 - 5 June 1445)

- an English composer of the late Medieval and early Renaissance eras. Along with John Dunstaple, he was one of the major figures in English music in the early 15th century.

Power was one of the first composers to set separate movements of the Ordinary of the Mass which were thematically unified and intended for contiguous performance."






Link to complete album - "Power & Dunstaple: Masses & Motets" - The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Anyone else?


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I love me some Renaissance dance music. Aside from Thomas Tallis, it was the first early music I really got into:






Of course, as mentioned above, I really love vocal and choral works from the Renaissance, too. Dufay is very interesting because he's very early Renaissance.

Resvellies Vous - Dufay





I finish off with a Tallis piece. I could post so many.

Videte miraculum - Tallis


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

A few more vocal options for you:

*Early Renaissance:*
Guillaume Dufay, Isorhythmic Motets (there are 13, skip around if you want)





*Middle Renaissance:*
Josquin Desprez, Qui Habitat





Thomas Tallis, Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter (this is where the theme that Vaughan Williams used for his Fantasia comes from)





*Late Renaissance:*
Alessandro Striggio, Missa sopra 'Ecco si beato giorno'





Gregorio Allegri, Miserere mei (his Messe vidi turbam magnam is also really good, but overshadowed by the Miserere)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Any lovers here? I think Renaissance music is intermediate between the heftiness for Medieval music and the general sound of Baroque, and not just because it's in between to two; your opinion(s)?


Yes, I love Renaissance Music too.

Speaking only about my personal tastes and perceptions, I like 'early music', 1000-1400, for its 'eery' melodies and strange rhythms (or for its fabulous dance music) - 'Renaissance Music', 1400-1600, for its ordered patterns and especially for its use of variation in the 'division' technique - and Baroque Music because (for me) it seems to take the principle of 'order' and make it organic, tender new shoots everywhere, and somehow a bit more emotional.

I think you're right to distinguish Renaissance from Baroque Music. 
There are always composers with a foot in both camps, but generally the styles seem pretty distinct. 
Here's a Wiki article that discusses the difference:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transition_from_Renaissance_to_Baroque_in_instrumental_music

Thanks for the thread - I look forward to trying some of the recommendations. :tiphat:

Lovers of *Renaissance Music* may like to look at Taggart's thread *For Love of Early Music *- 
https://www.talkclassical.com/57556-love-early-music.html?highlight=
where they will find lots of interesting discussion and recommendations from people who know a bit more than I do (not difficult).

There's some discussion of the change from earlier music to renaissance styles on the thread Listening to Early Music, and what to expect - Listening to early music: how and what to expect?

And of course there's a *group* 'Early Birds' for Early Music Enthusiasts (which includes Renaissance). 
https://www.talkclassical.com/groups/early-birds.html

There are also the Composer Guestbooks, which have lots of recommendations if you look up specific composers in the era you're interested in.

Thanks again, Clouds Weep Snowflakes, for this fab thread. I'll put it up in the Early Birds Group for future reference.


----------



## Anna Strobl (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a dancer (country dance) and I have always loved dance music. My favourite Dance Music can be found on this video of Praeorius's music - we have bought the cd.

It's so spirited - great to get one up in the morning, or to cheer 'one' up.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love *William Byrd* - *

sacred*











and *secular -*


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Luis de Milán. A great Spanish Renaissance composer I discovered recently thanks to user Mandryka's sharing of this video in another recent thread.






Josquin des Prez. He was THE Renaissance sacred vocal guy for about 100 years or so, until Palestrina came around and kind of stole his thunder, writing in a completely different style. (My timeline of this era of music is almost nonexistent, take my history lessons here with as many grains of salt as necessary :lol: )






And Palestrina himself. The father of all polyphony to come.






Hours of John Dowland, a great English Renaissance composer and lutenist.


----------

